# Newbie on the Block



## Sparks (Mar 28, 2005)

Howdy,
I am happy to have found martialtalk.com and to have the ability to chat with others who share my love for martial arts. I begain in TKD several years ago but had to give it up due to job responsibilities and life in general. I have also studied some Ryukyu Kempo but the same work/responsibility thing came up and spoiled that for me. 

Martial arts training seems to come natural to me- interesting while I've always rather sucked at sports. As of this writing I am 42 and am looking to begin (again) with MA training and can stick it out for the long run this time. I am facing the choice between TKD or Okinawan Kenpo and I am torn between the styles. I loved how I felt doing TKD and I remember how strong and confident I felt doing it- especially when I was promoted up two belts during one testing which was beyond cool. Anyways, if anyone reading this has any advice that could help me in my decision with this please feel free to respond. 

Look forward to exploring this website in more detail. Looks great! Thanks and take care!


----------



## dubljay (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey there! 

 Welcome to MartialTalk, good to see you here.  I can sympathize with you about how there things in life interfere with your training.  The only thing in training that really counts is the determination to keep at it.

 There are many TKD and Kenpo/Kempo practitioners here so be sure to check out both sections to help make you decision.  Being that I practice Kenpo (Parker's Kenpo) I am slightly biased towards it... so won't subject you to that.  The best thing for you to do is to look at what you want out of your training, and then look at each school to see which school A) Will help you meet your goals, and B) which school/instructor(s) that you feel the most comfortable with.


 -Josh


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 28, 2005)

Welcome to Martialtalk.  I feel the same way about TKD, love it but its not easy on the bod--pretty physical as you probably know.  I started at 47 and now at 55 have to key it down. Still the 3rd dan test looks tempting to go for.  Kenpo is better self defense wise though.  I don't know much about the Okinawan version. Research the forums, and get back to doing something!    TW


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 28, 2005)

Howdy! :wavey: 

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Good to see that you're already chatting with some of our folks on a interesting subject - deciding which martial art to study.   Both dubljay & TigerWoman have given you good advice, so I recommend you do what they said: write down the things that you want/expect from your training & from your instructor, then research the forums (do a general search for "choosing a martial arts school/system" or "differences between Kenpo systems," etc) to see which one comes closest to that.  Also, doing a Google search on the Internet would probably help too.

Good luck to you, & best wishes on your martial arts journey.

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Kempogeek (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi Sparks and welcome! This is a great site. Im sure you will find alot of info here as well as issues that Im sure you can relate with. I hear you about the job and life getting in the way of training. Currently I had to put my training (orange belt in Kosho Ryu Kempo) on hold for now. Last year I made a job switch where I work 3rd shift. I was able to go to class before work but for the past few months I've been working more hours per week than before. Im glad for that but in turn I had to stop going as often as before. Last week I talked with my senei about my situation and he was cool with it. I did tell him that I would return later in the year. Possibly in the Fall after I take care of some remaining bills. I'll still be able to hold my current rank but will be in the beginning class. I still plan on training at home to stay sharp when I do return. Good luck in your search. Best regards, Steve,,,,,,,PS: I too stunk at sports.


----------



## MJS (Mar 28, 2005)

Sparks said:
			
		

> Howdy,
> I am happy to have found martialtalk.com and to have the ability to chat with others who share my love for martial arts. I begain in TKD several years ago but had to give it up due to job responsibilities and life in general. I have also studied some Ryukyu Kempo but the same work/responsibility thing came up and spoiled that for me.



Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! :ultracool 



> Martial arts training seems to come natural to me- interesting while I've always rather sucked at sports. As of this writing I am 42 and am looking to begin (again) with MA training and can stick it out for the long run this time. I am facing the choice between TKD or Okinawan Kenpo and I am torn between the styles. I loved how I felt doing TKD and I remember how strong and confident I felt doing it- especially when I was promoted up two belts during one testing which was beyond cool. Anyways, if anyone reading this has any advice that could help me in my decision with this please feel free to respond.
> 
> Look forward to exploring this website in more detail. Looks great! Thanks and take care!



If you haven't already, I'd check out both schools.  Make sure you ask questions, watch the classes, and if they offer it, take a trial class.  Have something in mind, of what you're looking for, and then after you visit both places, make your choice.

Good luck and let us know how you make out!!

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Mar 28, 2005)

Welcome Sparks!  Enjoy and happy posting.


----------



## masherdong (Mar 28, 2005)

Howdy and welcome to MT!!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 28, 2005)

Welcome, Sparks!  You've already got some good advice goin' there.  List your goals, what you want out of training, visit schools, see if they'll let you sign a release and try working out for a night or two for free, then talk over things with the instructors and hopefully you'll be in a better place to make a decision.

 Best of luck to you - enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2005)

Welcome!

Is the Okinawan kenpo you speak of what is also known as RyuKyu Kempo?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2005)

Welcome Sparks, so glad you could join us.

Happy posting!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

HI Sparks, and welcome.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello, Sparks.  Welcome to the boards! Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## searcher (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forums.   There is a very large group of extremely knowledgable people here on this forum.    MT is the best forum I have found thus far.   Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## still learning (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the feedbacks. It is nice to have to great choices to choose from. I alway believe in choosing the one that fields right to you, after visiting the schools. It is the Sensi's that can make all the difference in your learning. The best teachers gives the best learning. Not so much the style. Want to learn the right things. Need the best tearcher. One that gives alots of encouragement. Knowledgeable and a good communicater. Class size is important if you want to train with alot of different people, or perfer the one on one size( small 2-4) people. 

 For me driving distance and time to get there and back home is important because like most people we have full time jobs. It is nice when the Dojo is nearby. This really helps on those days when work was long and tiring.

   Best of luck on your choices.......Aloha


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 30, 2005)

Welcome and Enjoy the boards 

~Tess


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 30, 2005)

Welcome to MA Talk. I think any system you choose will be fulfilling.
Sean


----------



## Sparks (Mar 30, 2005)

Thank you all so much for the welcomes. I get a real warm fuzzy from this website and that's a rare thing these days. By the way, thanks for the advice from you all in choosing a school. It was very helpful. 

I signed up with a TKD school that incoporates Hoi JeonMooSool in the curriculum. Apparently it's an art where you throw your opponent on his kiester by redirecting his energy- kinda like that. It's unlike anything I've ever seen and really look forward to getting into it. This academy is a WTF school and follows Taegeuk poomse, rather than the other forms I'd learned before (Chon Ji, etc.). I don't know what the difference is with that but guess I'll find out. The instructor really ended up having a lot to do with my decision. I saw first hand how this TKD master interacted with people and how the school doesn't play games with contracts, complex pricing structures, "guaranteed black belt" programs & the like. 

Well, thanks again & take care!


----------

